# Getting Errors When Trying to transfer MySQL database



## CathyAnn

Help please. I had to give up on StartLogic and am switching my vbulletin forum to a different server, but it isn't accepting the MySQL database transfer.

If I try to install the unzipped files I receive this message:

Error in zip archive: CRC32 Checksum is not equal with the value in header information.

If I try to upload the unzipped files I receive this message: 
Error #1044 Access denied for user '[email protected]'local host' to database 'XXXXXXX'


----------



## Skie

What exactly are you doing when you get these errors? The second error means that there's a username/password required to access the database and you're not supplying the proper username/password.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you so much for your prompt response. I'm sorry I was late in getting back to you.

Through the cpanel, I am going to phpMyAdmin. I was told by a tech at BlueHost that it shouldn't matter if I transferred the zipped or unzipped files. So I clicked on the database I created and then clicked on Import. I tried both the zipped files of the database and then the unzipped.

The tech support at vBulletin told me to check the information in the config file, which I did, but I still am not having any luck.

They also gave me something to try that is way over my head . . .
*4. Or you are running MySQL 4.1.x. As of MySQL 4.1.X there is a new password hashing system. PHP4 does not have builtin support for it as of yet, however PHP5 and the MySQLi library do. In order for your old PHP4 MySQL clients to be able to connect to the MySQL 4.1.X database you need to rehash the password using the old method. You should be able to run the following query to make it possible for PHP4 to access the MySQL 4.1.X database.

SET PASSWORD FOR 'username'@'localhost' = OLD_PASSWORD('password');

...with 'username' and 'password' being the new 'username' and 'password' settings in your config.php file. This needs to be run as the MySQL 'root' user from the MySQL prompt, so if you do not have root access to this server you will need to ask your host to do this for you.

More info is here:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/password-hashing.html
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/up...-from-4-0.html*

I really don't think that should apply to my situation, anyway. I just feel like I have missed a step somewhere in transferring my site, and that maybe the vbulletin instructions were not complete enough for a novice like me.


----------



## liftedrg

Skie said:


> What exactly are you doing when you get these errors? The second error means that there's a username/password required to access the database and you're not supplying the proper username/password.


What exactly does this mean?

I am trying to transfer my JOOMLA site from one host to another and when I try to import my database it gives me the error - 

SQL query:

--
-- Database: `XXXXX`
--
CREATE DATABASE `XXXXX` DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_general_ci;

MySQL said: Documentation
#1044 - Access denied for user 'XXXXX'@'%' to database 'XXXXX' 


How do I import my database? I tried creating a database under the XXXXX that I exported the database from but it says it is already taken. The database I imported from is different from the one im importing to.

is that the problem? Any help would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## mcorton

Here's a couple suggestions. 
1. Make sure that the permissions for the database is set to all permissions. If not the database won't be accessable. 

2. Also change the permissions for the file to 777. If this works you can change it back once it's installed.


----------

